# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Illegal parking

## Nwicker60

Drivers creating potential hazard in main street - sheriff

*A SHERIFF has expressed concern about motorists who are creating a potential traffic hazard by illegally parking in Wick town centre and highlighted an incident he described as "an accident waiting to happen".*
Since Highland Council withdrew its traffic wardens as part of costcutting measures, drivers have returned to park their vehicles in Bridge Street during the day, on both sides of the road, at times.
Sheriff Andrew Berry spoke out at the weekend after hearing of the unusual circumstances that resulted in a driver clipping a woman pedestrian in the passing.
 Betsy Miller heard an oncoming vehicle, driven by George Macleod approach, and pressed herself against her Susuki in an attempt to allow him to pass unimpeded.
Unfortunately, Wick Sheriff Court heard, 76-year-old Macleod,  didn't allow enough space to safely pass Mrs Miller and his wing mirror caught her.   Macleod, of Guidebest, Latheron, drove on, but was subsequently traced.
He admitted charges of careless driving and failing to stop after an accident on March 18 and incurred five penalty points as well as being fined £400.
Fiscal Fraser Matheson said that Mrs Miller had crossed from the opposite side of Bridge Street to her son's vehicle parked outside the Clydesdale Bank, facing south.
When she reached it, however, she decided there wouldn't be time to open the front passenger door and get in, so she pressed herself against the car thinking there would be enough room for it to pass.   Mrs Miller was struck by Macleod's wing mirror but she noted his registration as he drove on.  She and her son then toured Wick and contacted the police are locating the accused's vehicle.  
Sheriff Berry referred to the parking restriction and  drivers' apparent inability to adhere to it and went on: "It means that at times a passenger has to open the door into a potential flow of traffic which could be described as an accident waiting to happen."

----------

